# Campsites near Lakes Como and Maggiore



## geoff47

Can anyone recommend campsites near lake como and lake maggiore, preferably quiet with good walking from them?


----------



## pippin

We thoroughly enjoyed ten days at Cannero Riviera on Lago Maggiore in early September a couple of years ago.

There seemed to be a lot of walking trails around (we didn't do much!).

We bought weekly passes on the ferries that criss-cross the length and breadth of the lake. That could give you variety in finding different walking areas.

The campsite is metres from a sandy beach and the lake water was surprisingly warm for swimming.

Excellent small restaurants for such a small town.

http://www.campinglidocannero.com/indexuk.html

The site is a bit compact but the facilities were spotless.


----------



## blongs

Hi

I found this website yesterday when helping someone out on ukcampsite

Camppegi

There were also a few reviews on ukcs in the "other countries" section


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I can recommend this one in the MHF campsite database at Lake Maggiore.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=866

It is also in the 2010 ACSI book, so if you are out of season and have an ACSI card the price is considerably cheaper.


----------



## ardgour

When are you planning to go?
the biggest problem is that they all close between September and the end of March. There are sostas at Cannobio and Intra on Lake Maggiore and another one close to Como that I will put in the database this weekend

Chris


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

Last year we stayed for a couple of nights at Camping Europa in Mennagio halfway down Lake Como west coast, €20 a night with hookup. 

The site facilities are old and run down and the pitches small and may be crowded but it's in a great position for visiting the prettiest part of Como, on the edge of the town and fifteen minutes walk from the car and passenger ferries to Bellagio and Varenna. 

I guess there is walking from these towns rather steep I would think. Years ago we stayed at Cadennabia and walked up to a shrine high on the rocks above the lake.

There are other campsites at the northern eastern tip of the lake.

On Maggiore we stayed at Camping La Sierra at Ghiffa just north of Verbania. A small steeply terraced site but on the main lakeside road but there are tracks up to a monastery(?) nearby. 

more details are on our website

Steve


----------



## eddied

*Laghi Maggiore e Como*

 Ciao, you can find all the campsites approved on Lago di Como on this site www.lakecomo.org
Baveno on Lago Maggiore has a good campsite favoured by GB outfits.
For Italy in general these are useful:
campsites www.camping.it
Soste (aires as you call them) www.camperonline.it and www.turismoitinerante.it also www.caravanecamper.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## sennen523

*COLICO. Lake Como.*

Hi All,
Has anyone visited the Sosta at COLICO, North of LAKE COMO recently?

Thanks,
sennen523.


----------

